# Just isn't fair sometimes



## gillhunter (Aug 20, 2014)

The wife and I had scheduled our first trip back to Indiana in 18 months in September. All the arrangements were made and I get notification that I have to go in for jury duty that week today.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Aug 20, 2014)

Just go there and talk to them. They will let you switch weeks with a good excuse and you have proof also. 
They have done that for me before. Just be nice, they are use to people yelling and bitching but nice gets them every time!


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure if a planned vacation works for a valid excuse, but I think it might, especially if you follow PatinIdaho's advice about letting them re-schedule to another week? Good luck... ah, and be polite


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 20, 2014)

Tried to talk to the court clerk today, but she's out on vacation this week.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 21, 2014)

they usually will change it. I had a subpoena to go for a car wreck where the kid that hit me was trying to get out of all charges. I called said I was on vacation that week, they changed the date and then one of the witnesses had something oing on and they changed it again.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 21, 2014)

As everyone has said, just ask. The courts are usually very accommodating for reasonable things in everyday life precluding jury service as long as you arrange to serve another time. I've been excused last minute by a judge, pre-trial, from the jury box, because I said that it would cause a childcare issue if the trial ran more than 2 days. But, to confirm....

from here.....
Georgia law provides only two categories for complete exemption from jury duty: 

· Persons over seventy (70) years of age. 

· Persons with permanent mental/physical disability. In addition, Georgia law provides that two other groups of persons shall be excused from jury service: 

· Any person who is a full-time student at a college, university, vocational school.

· Any person who is the primary caregiver having active care and custody of a child under four years of age in a situation where alternative child care is not reasonably available. 

If you believe you fall into one or more of these four categories and desire to be excused from jury duty, you should contact the office of the Clerk of Superior Court for your county in order to obtain the appropriate affidavit, which must be completed before you can be excused or exempted. You may obtain the affidavit by going by the Clerk's office in the County Courthouse or by calling that office at the numbers below: 

If you already have plans and can't change them, you may ask that your jury service be postponed or rescheduled. This means that you arrange to serve on another day. Requests for postponement must be submitted in writing and received in the Superior Court Clerk's office at least ten days prior to the date you are supposed to report. In a personal emergency, give as much notice as possible.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2014)

We can change assignment dates once or twice .....online..... in Houston TX


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 21, 2014)

Guys, just got back from the courthouse. It took 3 people 20 minutes to fill out a minutes worth of paperwork and stamp it, but it's done. All is well. :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 21, 2014)

To get out of jury duty, show up wearing a hat that says "Kill 'em all! Let God sort 'em out!" and a Charles Manson T shirt......


----------



## KMixson (Aug 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364059#p364059 said:


> New River Rat » Thu Aug 21, 2014 3:50 pm[/url]"]To get out of jury duty, show up wearing a hat that says "Kill 'em all! Let God sort 'em out!" and a Charles Manson T shirt......



Yep, That'll do it. The last time I was called for jury duty I was dismissed for telling them I was a member of the NRA after they asked. That is as far as I was questioned.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 23, 2014)

Nope... it doesn't take a lot to get you excused.... provided you get as far as the jury box. Most times I've been called, I spend 1-2 days in the waiting room downstairs and never even see the inside of a courtroom, let alone make it to the jury box. They almost always call lots more than they really need.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 25, 2014)

I got one earlier this month, on the bottom of the form or on the online registration (can't remember which) there was a box to check if you needed to reschedule duty


----------



## rickybobbybend (Aug 25, 2014)

Gill, glad you got it deferred. I have been in the jury box a couple of times. It makes you feel good to serve. But it really shows you how uncommon "common sense" is.


----------



## one100grand (Aug 29, 2014)

The easiest way to get out of jury duty, just don't show up. Eventually they'll get the picture...or you'll get convicted of something (and if you've been convicted of something, you won't be eligible for jury duty anyway). Then again, this might only work in counties with massive amounts of people...there are more than 1M people in my county and I'm sure that less than 10% called for jury duty actually show up. In a smaller population, they probably care a LOT more about showing up.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364806#p364806 said:


> one100grand » Fri Aug 29, 2014 9:09 am[/url]"]The easiest way to get out of jury duty, just don't show up. Eventually they'll get the picture...or you'll get convicted of something (and if you've been convicted of something, you won't be eligible for jury duty anyway). Then again, this might only work in counties with massive amounts of people...there are more than 1M people in my county and I'm sure that less than 10% called for jury duty actually show up. In a smaller population, they probably care a LOT more about showing up.



Thought you might like to know what you are doing by not showing up......
"The summons to jury service is an official court summons. If you do not respond, you could be held in contempt of court!"

"No exemptions, no prior service, no disqualification on your part? What happens if you just don't show up for jury duty? You'll likely be summoned to court to explain yourself. If the judge doesn't accept your excuses, you could be fined anywhere between $50.00 and $200.00.[7] In some courts, failure to show up for jury duty will result in the judge ordering a capias (court order) for your arrest. Other courts issue a "show cause" order requiring you to appear and explain why you did not show up for jury duty. If you don't have a valid reason, you may be fined or even incarcerated. So it's not a smart idea to just fail to show up."


----------



## lswoody (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been called for jury duty 5 or 6 times and have gotten out of it each time. I didn't even have to appear. 3 times for federal court and 2 or 3 times for county. For county I just had my employer call or write a letter. For federal they sent a questionnaire. I think a lot of it has to do how I answered those questions. I also sent a letter from my employer and I wrote one myself saying how I would lose over time pay and how it would hurt my family financially. Plus I would have to travel an hour and a half plus to get there. It's a pain in the butt, but it is doable


----------

